# General > Events, field trips and gatherings >  Pictures from Dwarf Cichlid Aficionados gathering

## benny

Hi guys,

We had an informal gathering yesterday for Dwarf Cichlids enthusiasts since Biotope Aquarium had a shipment coming in yesterday.

Here are some pictures from the gathering.







It was great to meet up with the good folks and although the place was small, it was a very cosy environment as the exciting hobbyists exchanged opinions and comments about the various new arrivals. It's been a long time since we last saw so many species of _Apistogramma_ at one place. Also, the session turned into a mini photography session as quite a few members brought their cameras down.

It was very generous of Mr. Thio to offer generous discounts on the fishes and the books for Aquatic Quotient members.

Cheers,

----------


## benny

"So where are the fish pictures" you asked.

As there were quite a lot of folks in the shop, picture opportunities were limited and the fishes were also being netted out of the tank, causing sedimentation. So nothing much to show for, except the following..



Sorry about the strong iridescence as the flash hit the fish at the wrong angle. This was the only full profile shot that I manage to get. Those present at the shop can testify that this is indeed one spunky fella with plenty of aggression. Practically never stop flaring while we were there.



Another shot of the same fish. It's actually flaring at the neighbour, not at it's own reflection in the tank.



The infamous _Apistogramma elizabethae_. Many admire, but few can afford. Not the most flattering pose, but not the most co-operative fish either. I'm sure you'll agree.



The blue variant of the popular _Apistogramma cacatuoides_. Not common in the market lately.



Here's one of my favorites! This was this insane specimen that was showing great colors, but it was too far behind in the tank to get a decent picture. Shame.

Cheers,

----------


## benny

Obviously, Biotope has more than just _Apistogramma_. But most of our faces were glued to the apisto tanks so some of the other fishes were overlooked.



Here's a happy snappy of a pretty discus.



And here's an identified tetra spotted by ranmasatome. Anybody has any idea what it is?

Not to forget the various species of shrimps available there too.





Cheers,

----------


## Simon

defintely a very nice specimen of the A. Jura II, promising young fish. The pertensis also.

----------


## CacaManiac

whoa cool ... you take excellent pictures Benny..

----------


## hwchoy

ranma, did you scoop any of those tetras?

----------


## ranmasatome

Choy... you go scoop la.. they are still there...they looked a little agressive..so i didnt scoop.. besides.. you still have so many other tetras to shoot no?? heh..heh.. too bad you busy if not i sure go over one... let me know loh..

----------


## valice

Something from me... Hope I did not ID them wrongly...
Liked this frontal shot of the _agassizii_ alot. Alot of character...



Another _elizabethae_ from me...




And lastly a thick-lipped Jura which like Benny said, can't stop flaring at either its reflection on the glass or the _Apisto_ next door...



This guy playing hide and seek... Its dorsal was partially blocked by the Java Fern... Else, it is a very nice subtle colouration.

----------


## hwchoy

> Choy... you go scoop la.. they are still there...they looked a little agressive..so i didnt scoop.. besides.. you still have so many other tetras to shoot no?? heh..heh.. too bad you busy if not i sure go over one... let me know loh..



yah that's why I hoping you will scoop and pack them together with your other tetras haha.

this morning had to entertain my kids went to SBG, wah the symphony lake got one south american arowana in side man. then come back whole afternoon had to recuperate, wah lao old liao.

----------


## ccs

Hey Valice, Nice shots!! With the flash can really make a big difference. :Smile:

----------


## valice

> Hey Valice, Nice shots!! With the flash can really make a big difference.


Yah! Alot of difference... The power of flash...

----------


## CacaManiac

yeah with flash rocks... excellent pics Valice

----------


## valice

Some shrimp pictures which I took during the gathering... The Diamond Head Shrimps are so pretty... Something different from the usual reds and greens...





And thanx for the compliments... Benny's definitely a good teacher!

----------


## ccs

> The power of flash...


Not to mention the power of macro lens too!! :Smile:

----------


## joopsg

valice, seems like u eyeing the elizabethae from monte cristo..
The Mamore is the blue form one izzit??

----------


## XnSdVd

I felt so poor there... all the D20s and 350Ds... Macro lenses... flashes... people with jobs...  :Laughing:  

And to think I went over to pick up my $10 betta...  :Crying:

----------


## joopsg

Any pic of these specimens??

Ap.carapintada 
Ap. inconspicua 
Ap.sp. Chingarno " Novo Aripuana "
Ap.paucisquamis " Demini "
Ap.sp.Opal 

thanks in avance

P.S 
Benny, any idea is the guy in red in the first picture from our forum??
what his nick??

----------


## yorky

Joopsg, that young man in red is CacaManiac.

----------


## valice

> valice, seems like u eyeing the elizabethae from monte cristo..


Hahaha... GIven the price... Think it is really just pure eyeing...

----------


## CacaManiac

yup the guy in red is me!

----------


## valice

Who's the guy in the army singlet? Didn't get to say hi to him then...

----------


## benny

> Who's the guy in the army singlet? Didn't get to say hi to him then...


That would be cacatuoides if I recall correctly. He left before we did after netting the goodies. He's got a good eye for fishes.

Cheers,

----------


## yorky

According to Cacatuoides, he will be changing his nick soon...  :Smile: 
Very likely to be Strawberry.
He got a real nice pair!

----------


## hwchoy

> According to Cacatuoides, he will be changing his nick soon... 
> Very likely to be Strawberry.
> He got a real nice pair!


nice pair of strawberries?

----------


## ranmasatome

Here are my photos... first time shooting apistos..so some a little blur and crappy..

I think these are the female Jura II




This is the male i think..


This one i dont know is what.. perhaps the eliz. tucano??



These i dont know at all..haha..just there to shoot fish la.




Got one more boraras maculata shot from that day but i think i'm at the pic limit now..so i wont post that..

----------


## hwchoy

hosay liao, another hexazona recruit!

----------


## ranmasatome

When i clock 20,000 shots on that camera then i will let you know k?? hahaha
Anyway..can post somemore so heres the B.maculata.. not side image though... too fast in tank..haha took what i could..



Wait until i get the macro attachment and the 58mm thingy from you..kekeke.. :Grin:

----------


## hwchoy

> When i clock 20,000 shots on that camera then i will let you know k?? hahaha
> Anyway..can post somemore so heres the B.maculata.. not side image though... too fast in tank..haha took what i could..
> 
> 
> 
> Wait until i get the macro attachment and the 58mm thingy from you..kekeke..



so you want the 58mm adaptor? can give you. then you just need to get some cheap hoya close-up filter. around $15 each I think. get a two +4 would be good.

----------


## ranmasatome

Why get 2?? one not enough ah..

----------


## Biotopeshop

Dear All,

On behalf of the shop management, we would like to to say a big "Thank You" to AQ members who took time to visit us yesterday, did the purchase and thus making the event a success.

Also to the moderators and the photographers, who took special efforts to post these beautiful pictures so that all can admire the beauty of these apistogrammas. We have also learnt some finer points of fish taking from Benny, a great teacher.

It was rewarding that we have made many new friends through this gathering. Today, there were more visits from hobbyists and enquires.

Again, we hereby express our heartfelt appreciation to everyone in AQ! 

Thank you for your support!

Cheers.

Management of Biotope Aquarium.

----------


## hwchoy

> Why get 2?? one not enough ah..


one +4 close-up for fishes a couple of cm big, and two +4 (stacked) for fishes 1.5cm and smaller.

----------


## Cacatuoides

gota stick to my own nick now, my strawberry has died after being stuck in a crevice and not knowing how to reverse itself....sad case, think i gona get cacas this week boy....thio, anymore pairs of super orange or even tri reds left?

----------


## mickthefish

yorky which one is you or were you hiding, haha
i'll bet benny doesn't like his pic taken thats why he's a good photographer.
mick

----------


## yorky

Hi Mick, fortunately I am not in the picture..
haha!

----------


## yorky

> gota stick to my own nick now, my strawberry has died after being stuck in a crevice and not knowing how to reverse itself....sad case, think i gona get cacas this week boy....thio, anymore pairs of super orange or even tri reds left?


Sorry to hear about that!
What do you think happened?
I had the same experience some time ago..
Most likely due to nervousness attributed to changes in conditions.
Were there other apistos in the tank as well?
The male or female?

----------


## Biotopeshop

> gota stick to my own nick now, my strawberry has died after being stuck in a crevice and not knowing how to reverse itself....sad case, think i gona get cacas this week boy....thio, anymore pairs of super orange or even tri reds left?


Oh no. We are sorry to hear about the fish.  :Sad:  We still have Tri and Caca Super Orange. Please give us a call or drop by this evening and we will definitely work out something to ease your pain.

Regards,

----------


## Fei Miao

> 


I see Simon drooling? :Grin:

----------


## hwchoy

> I see Simon drooling?



no, he's trying to french  :Kiss:  the fish.  :Grin:

----------


## Fei Miao

:Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:  That would probably do the fish in :Knockout:

----------


## joopsg

> gota stick to my own nick now, my strawberry has died after being stuck in a crevice and not knowing how to reverse itself....sad case, think i gona get cacas this week boy....thio, anymore pairs of super orange or even tri reds left?


Cacatuoides,

That's why when we buy apisto, we alway request the shopkeeper to tape the corner of the fish bag to prevent this from happening. Apisto always like to charge and not retreat..

----------


## valice

> I see Simon drooling?


Seems like he is eyeing the Jura II... Which has a very lucious and sexy kissable lips...

----------


## joopsg

Ok.

Cacamaniac
U look like one of my signal storeman in my unit man..

Yorky
U gotten anything this time for your inventory??

Benny
How is the search for the bolivian ram going on???
Didn't u like this fish if not will pass you the 2 pair i had before i gave up on them..

----------


## CacaManiac

> Cacatuoides,
> 
> That's why when we buy apisto, we alway request the shopkeeper to tape the corner of the fish bag to prevent this from happening. Apisto always like to charge and not retreat..


So far Biotope Aquarium is the only place where I experienced the taping of the bag. I know it's a common practice in other countries.

----------


## joopsg

> So far Biotope Aquarium is the only place where I experienced the taping of the bag. I know it's a common practice in other countries.


we can request what..

Kingfisher, Eco n a few other who deal with expensive will know the reason why needed to tape the corner...

----------


## Fei Miao

Hey who got the aga tefe, any pics?

----------


## CacaManiac

Wah!! Sad case of the 'Strawberry" stuck in the crevice.. poor thing la




> Cacamaniac
> U look like one of my signal storeman in my unit man..


Joop! Yup that is me!

----------


## Cacatuoides

hais....my heart still pain when i recall seeing the poor male stuck in between e DW in my tank....no other apistos in the same tank except for the female and a pair of breitbinden being partitioned off on the other side.....i think its due to e nervousness...gona look for the female when i get home tmr after duty.....nevertheless, i'll not give up but gona get a pair of cacas to fill in the empty space....super orange or triple red will be a better choice....???

----------


## CacaManiac

hmm i think it's your preference dude... though there were some Orange Flash there that were really stunning!

----------


## Cacatuoides

i like e colors of orange flash and the patterns on tri red...how? heehhe

----------


## ccs

> Hey who got the aga tefe, any pics?


Ken,there is no aga Tefe there

----------


## benny

> i like e colors of orange flash and the patterns on tri red...how? heehhe


Then you have to buy both, but don't try to cross breed them!!!  :Grin:  

Cheers,

----------


## CacaManiac

Caca i suggest u go for the Orange Flash.. i think they look cool aand also cheaper.. since u just lost a fish.. easier on the pocket.

----------


## joopsg

Apistogramma Trifisciata Guapore Red= Must get one. Like the wine red dorsal...

----------


## sheng

Does anyone have pic of _Apistogramma trifisciata_ 'Guapore Red'. By the way, at which tank is it located at Biotope?

I was there but I didnt see it. Just get to see a group of photographer  :Smile:

----------


## benny

> I was there but I didnt see it. Just get to see a group of photographer


You were there too!!? Why didn't say hi!? We're a friendly bunch you know.

By the way, the _Apistogramma trifasciata_ was at the bottom tank if I recall correctly.

Cheers,

----------


## Cacatuoides

Hmm....buying both will be a little hard on my pocket and I only have 1 ft x 1 ft space left. Maybe I can get orange flash and exchange fries with CacaManiac, this way can have e best of both? hehe 

Cant wait to rush down and get them tonight!!  :Smile:  

Hey benny, what fishes did you get other than the _A. cacatuoides_ 'blue'? (curious*)

----------


## Biotopeshop

> You were there too!!? Why didn't say hi!? We're a friendly bunch you know.
> 
> By the way, the _Apistogramma trifasciata_ was at the bottom tank if I recall correctly.
> 
> Cheers,


Hello Sheng,

Yes, you should have identified yourself. We are all very friendly (yeah "we", me also :Grin:  )

Cheers

Thio

----------


## sheng

Yes, i know u all are very friendly. i m the guy who bought the female tri  :Smile:

----------


## CacaManiac

*CacaManiac*
let me get a successful spawn first..then we'll see..



No more Pics from Saturday?

----------


## Cacatuoides

oh sheng...I remember you buying that female _A. trifasciata_ that day.....hehe

Actually there might be few others who didn't identify themselves that day....

----------


## joopsg

dun be shy lah everyone is there to know exhange pointers wat..

----------


## Biotopeshop

> Yes, i know u all are very friendly. i m the guy who bought the female tri


Okay..now I know you, sheng. You have never mentioned to me about it. It is good to see you. Thanks for dropping by.

Cheers

----------


## Cacatuoides

Just an update....

Got myself a pair of caca triple red from biotope this evening....
Easing my pain slowly....cant imagine losing such a cute strawberry....
Hey yorky, now with this pair of cacas....i'm sticking to my native nick  :Grin:

----------


## valice

Very nice caudal finage! Even better photo if there is a flash... Hahaha...

----------


## Cacatuoides

Hahas....i'm having my camera handphone to take pics now.....maybe i can try to take with e lights on from the hp? hehe

----------


## benny

> Very nice caudal finage! Even better photo if there is a flash... Hahaha...


Looks like valice has found the light at the outing and is preaching to all who will listen.  :Laughing:  

Pardon the pun.

Cheers,

----------


## valice

This guiding light is the key to enlightenment...  :Cool:

----------


## CacaManiac

Excellent choice dude.. really great looking specimens there... whats the probability that those 2 u have are siblings of those that i have?

----------


## hwchoy

> This guiding light is the key to enlightenment...



he shalt soon be inducted through the arch of brightness

----------


## benny

> Excellent choice dude.. really great looking specimens there... whats the probability that those 2 u have are siblings of those that i have?


hmm.. if the fishes are from the same shipment in the shop, very likely possibility. They are afterall farm bred specimens.

Cheers,

----------


## Cacatuoides

Hmm, yeah I do agree with benny..... we'll probably need to exchange fries with someone else to avoid inbreeding, if we're ever successful in breeding these beautiful guys.....  :Wink:

----------


## CacaManiac

yeah i was thinkin till this fact crossed me... well lets wait and see..

----------


## celticfish

cacatuoidos,
my strawberries became dead berries too.... 
and they looked so active when i placed them in the tank.
woke up the next morning and they were gone!  :Knockout:  

benson, (hope i spelt it right)
the schwarz kinn are eating and looking good. 


funny how someitmes the healthy looking ones konk-off while the sickly-looking ones surprise you. FISH!

the caca blues are also looking good. showing some signs of wanting to do the nasty!  :Grin:

----------


## Cacatuoides

oh man, i feel the pain too celtic fish.....they were a nice batch of fish, any idea why they died?? anyone else had the same experience with saturday's batch of strawberries? what about yorky, did u buy them? 

yeah, the caca blue looks good, nice size too.....can't really see the coloration and finnage that they but i'm sure they'll make it great!!!

----------


## ranmasatome

Celticfish..you damn funny la..hahaha...

Pity about the _A. eremnopyge_ though.. they were soooo beautiful...

----------


## sheng

Can yellow variant pair up with red variant of caca triple red? if yes, i can exchange when my caca fries grow bigger  :Smile: 





> Hmm, yeah I do agree with benny..... we'll probably need to exchange fries with someone else to avoid inbreeding, if we're ever successful in breeding these beautiful guys.....

----------


## Cacatuoides

Oops, kindly disregard my earlier post, didn't really mean to exchange fries of orange flash and triple red....this to avoid any cross breeding that isn't suppose to be our by us novices....  :Smile:

----------


## benny

The _Apistogramma elizabethae_ 'tucano' is gone!! As well as several other species. Looks like those interested better be quick as there are others eyeing these beauties as well.

Cheers,

p.s. Seems like there is a special deal for _Apistograma elizabethae_ 'monte cristo'. Check it out!!!

----------


## CacaManiac

*celticfish*
dude... sad that your A. eremnopyge also died.. Damn! wats up with them... maybe the water wasnt right?
*Cacatuoides*
your Cacas, how are they doing?

----------


## Cacatuoides

Anyone else bought strawberries as well? would be great to hear if the other strawberries are surviving and doing well.....

CacaManiac: My cacas are doing well, feeding on bbs everyday....female has intense yellow coloration but doesn't seem to like the caves so far, the male is doing fine too, no fights between the two which is good news.....gona pump them up a bit before having the thought of breeding.....how's yours doing bro?

----------


## CacaManiac

mine also happily Feeding on BBS.. no fighting.. but loving the Cave.. hopefully they spawn ok.

----------


## Cacatuoides

Glad to hear that, keep it up bro!!

----------


## joe

si mi strawberry? picture bo?

----------


## CacaManiac

*joe*

it's the nick for A. eremnopyge cos we don't know the actual pronounciation

----------


## ranmasatome

Its not a nick.. its a common name..

Also.. its pronounced. Eh REm No pi geh - geh is pronounced as in "no teeth" - "bo geh"

----------


## outspoken

It is sometimes called Ap. Fresa too...bought it more than one year ago by dat name at FEA.

----------


## joopsg

looks like the source of fresa not very gd, fish may come with internal parasites or wat. Or maybe they suffered temperature shock or pH shock.

I had one caca male died of pH shock be4.. Horrified by the scene, that prompt me to use ADA soil. Previously on peat filtration..

----------


## celticfish

i have no idea how the strawberries died.
i have ADA soil and all.
they other caca's and schwarz kinn (black chin) have no problems.
in fact, they were very active with intense colours when i put them in the tank.
i was actually more concerned about the black chins.
oh well, like the saying "it comes with the territory"...

----------


## CacaManiac

it's al just so unfortunate.. hopefully someone has success with them.

----------


## sheng

if i m not wrong, eco-culture may still have A. eremnopyge

----------


## Cacatuoides

Yeah, i really hope the guys who bought the remaining strawberries have success with them too.....I'm actually having a wild thought in my mind right now, wonder if I should go ahead with the thought.....???

----------


## outspoken

Guys,

Went to Biotope Aquarium just now and got myself the Apistogramma bitaeniata "Maranon". The 2 pairs of _A. norberti_ is like super huge.Too bad I couldnt lay my hands on the _A. eremopyge_ but the _A._ sp 'Jura II' is superb.

----------


## Cacatuoides

Yeah....._A. bitaeniata_ 'Maranon' is nice, especially with the super orange dorsal fin. Nice male you got.

What's left there in the shop when you're there?

----------


## outspoken

I think still quite a number of nice species. I'm quite attracted to the _A. borelli_ 'Opal'. Still a young pair and only 1 pair available. 

The _A. trifasciata_ 'guapore super red' is not bad but the tail redness can only be seen at certain angle somehow. 

All the _A. bitaeniata_ variants are still around except one pair which is in my tank now.

----------


## CacaManiac

*outspoken*
a really nice specimen you got there.

*cacatuoides*

"I'm actually having a wild thought in my mind right now"

What are you scheming man?

----------


## Cacatuoides

I'm actually having a thought whether to sell my pair of _A._ sp. 'breitbinden'. Thinking of getting a species which is easier to keep and breed at intermediate level.

Still thinking and deciding....  :Smile:

----------


## joopsg

> I'm actually having a thought whether to sell my pair of _A._ sp. 'breitbinden'. Thinking of getting a species which is easier to keep and breed at intermediate level.
> 
> Still thinking and deciding....


Bro,

You can't be serious?? 

If i were you, I will keep the _A._ sp. 'breitbinden' and keep it as a goal to make them spawn and will gladly trade off the offspring to promote the keeping of the _Apistogramma_ genus.

----------


## Cacatuoides

hehe, just like i said, its only an idea/thought brother....still deciding on that  :Smile:

----------


## joopsg

If I can go back to keeping _Apistogramma_ immediately, I will go and 'sapu' (meaning grab for those not familar with the local lingo) the pair from you. 

However.... haiz... :Exasperated:

----------


## Cacatuoides

Hahas, i'm receiving quite a number of response for this beautiful pair of Breibinden.....let me go home and do some little changes and see how they're doing, currently the pair is healthy and feeding well, just that the male is terrorising the female and causing her to hide in her cave most of the time..... there are pencil fish in the tank as dither, but the male seldom show his aggression on them, only towards the female.....PH is below 6 about 5.5... Any solution guys? thanks!

----------

